# Need help tuning 2009 Diamond Razor Edge !!!!



## Nevr4get911 (Aug 7, 2008)

Should the cams be timed together at full draw or at rest ?? At rest they look to be together by looking at the marks on the side of the cams, but when drawn the bottom cam rotates around and bumps against buss cable way before the top cam does. I have checked the mods to make sure they are set the same. Anybody out there who can help ???


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes you need to have them both hit the stops perfect w/out bending one cable more than the other, in other words the cams need to be synced at full draw. So you need to advance or ****** one of the cams until they hit perfectly or the wall will not be there. This is somewhat common with the RE. Make sure you shoot it about 50-100 times and then double check everything.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Make sure you count the holes from the mod screws to be 100% sure you have them dead nutz. It is not hard to have them one position off which will give the same results.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Edge Tuning*

454 is right on.

We use the Razor Edge as one of our shop bows, for Certification of "SAME ARROW-SAME HOLE" standards.

It is a sweet little bow when tuned correctly. We have found that twisting the STRING as needed to get the string to fall at the same place between the marks on both cams is first. Then you can twist either (as needed) yoke cable(s) to get contact on draw stops in sync. Twisting the whole cable is kind of a "rough" adjustment, and twisting each leg of the yoke is more of a "fine" adjustment. Check cam lean at full draw so you will know whether to twist or untwist the yoke leg(s). You should end up with straight cams, both stops in sync, and string falling in same place between the marks on cams. Now you have a sweet shooter again!
If you have an untethered peep, you may need to re-align.
And yes. After every string adjustment, shoot a bunch, and check it again....

Good Luck!


----------



## Nevr4get911 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I got her in sync now. Shoots very well.


----------

